# glock 19 gen 4 recoil, smoother?



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys..

I have a m&p9 and I like it, shoot smooth, feel less recoil /muzzle flip than the gen 3. so fast shooting and follow up

I know the gen 4 got some problems with the recoil spring but I seem it is solved with the recoil spring 4....

The backstrap doesnt seem to be big deal.

I am thinking about to buy a gen4 glock 19 and keep both guns..

but does the gen 4 has less recoil/muzzle flip because of the dual spring or is almost the same feeling?worth it to have 2 9mm almost same size.

I use my gun to IDPA, drill night, practice.. so I need to improve my fast shooting.. I like my mp9 cause this is smooth and I would like to test any other brand like glock..

thanks


----------

